# List of all track types and manufacturers



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

One thing I've found very frustrating is keeping track of who makes what so I've compiled a list of manufacturers and track so I know what's out there for when I finally decide to pull the trigger and buy about 900 feet of track.

If anyone notices errors or has something to add or remove let me know. I'll try to keep this list active over the years so if a manufacturer stops producing something also let me know. I know at the first this might have lots of errors and/or be very incomplete.

Brass Solid
Code 332:
LGB
Aristocraft
Marklin
Pico
Sunset Valley
Train-Li
USA Trains

Code 330:
AML/AMS/Accucraft

Code 250:
AML/AMS/Accucraft
Sunset Valley

Code 215:


Brass Hollow
Code 332:
Bachmann
Lionel
New Bright

Code 250:
Code 215:


Stainless Steal
Code 332:
Aristocraft
Sunset Valley
Train-Li

Code 250:
Sunset Valley
Code 215:


Aluminium
Code 332:
AML/AMS/Accurcraft
Aristocraft
Micro Engineering
Sunset Valley

Code 250:
Sunset Valley
Llagas Creek

Code 215:
Llagas Creek



Brass Nickle Silver coated
Code 332:
Train-Li
Sunset Valley
Code 250:
Sunset Valley
Code 215:


Solid Nickle Silver
Code 332:
Code 250:
Llagas Creek

Code 215:
Llagas Creek



Plastic:
Code 332:
New Bright
Lionel
Pico
Train-Li


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Brandon; 

As far as I know, Lionel only had solid brass rail in their switches. All their other track was formed from brass sheet, similar to their classic O gauge three rail track. Unlike the classic O gauge track, the rail was formed in a proper "T" rail shape - no rounded rail heads. The hollow rail was Code 332, however. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have Llagas Creek code 215 NickelSilver track. I know they also had code 250. They also offered brass and aluminium. But that was a long time ago and I don't know what they offer now. And I have an ugly feeling that over the years your list will have many mods as companies come and go and change their offerings, including restarting a discontinued type and then discontinuing it again.
.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Llagas Creek Makes codes 215 and 250 in aluminum and nickel Silver. 

http://www.llagastrack.com/#railmaterials 

Switch Crafters has codes 215, 250, and 322 in aluminum and 250 only in nickle silver. They also sell Micro Engineering tie strips, which I think are the best looking narrow gauge ties. They will also build custom switches. I buy form them and have received excellent service. 

http://www.switchcrafters.com/index.html


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg has a good comprehensive list on his webstie of tracks type and materials. For instance a good share of the track I have is code 332 stainless steel from TDV or A2 lLine before H&R trains in Florida was importing it. I've used some of it in my first loop of track placed this last summer so we will see how it holds up. Specifically two of the switches they produced. 

Chas


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann's hollow track is steel, not brass. If it was brass it wouldn't rust. They are coming out with 332 solid brass track sometime in the near future.


Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do have some info and a chart:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains/tra...l-material*


I think you need to double check some of your data:

[*]Train-Li does not sell any stainless steel track to my knowledge.[/list][*] Train-Li plated track is plated with nickel, not nickel silver. [/list][*]I have never seen brass plated with nickel silver, can you supply a link to this product?[/list] 
Regards, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I had a short section of Bachmann solid brass rail track in my hand yesterday. Solid rail, brown ties and narrow ga. spacing. 
It may have come from a starter set, I did a quick look, but didn't see anymore, put it back and got my stainless. 

John


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Do not forget Micro Enginnering 

http://microengineering.com/index.htm


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll make those changes as soon as I can edit the post again... ??? Is there a time limit on how long after you can edit a post from when you post? I've never seen a forum not let you go back and edit a post with updated information... Can a mod override a setting on this thread to allow editing?


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Correction:

Under Train-Li. The silver track of ours needs to be in a different category. The BRNI track is not brass track that is Nickel-Silver plated but it is pure *Nickel* plated. There is a huge difference. Nickel-Silver tarnishes (maybe regionally different - but definitely here in New England gets black in 1 month, and electrically less usable after a few days). Pure Nickel plated track does not oxidize at all! Very important difference.

BRNI track is all the non-corrosion properties of Stainless Steel with the much better (1:10) electric conductivity of Brass at about 20% less than Stainless Steel.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Brandon on 12 Jan 2012 04:56 PM 
I'll make those changes as soon as I can edit the post again... ??? Is there a time limit on how long after you can edit a post from when you post? I've never seen a forum not let you go back and edit a post with updated information... Can a mod override a setting on this thread to allow editing? Brandon,

Posted reply "Edit Timeout" is three hours from posting, and no sir the moderators can not override it.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

I can recommend Peco Code 250 nickel-silver track and Tenmille 250 and 215 nickel silver. Both made in UK. 

Besides Pico and LGB, in Germany they offer Train Line 45, Thiel and Heyn Modellbau. All Code 332 brass. Thiel offer an option nickel plated. Stainless Steel, Code 250, with a choice of differet sleepers is offered by miha-modell. 

One criteria for building larger layouts are the option or availability of long flextrack pieces. Transport of pieces longer than 5 or 6 feet can be an issue though. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Playmobil had code 332 plastic track. Their brass was LGB as were the switches. 
I even have LGB code 332 aluminum track. Has not been made in a long time!!! Original yellow box is marked 1000W


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, this might get a bit annoying since I can't re-edit posts. Too bad there isn't a wiki on mls this could all be tracked on. 

Here's what I have now: 

Brass Solid 
Code 332: 
LGB 
Aristocraft 
Bachmann (Rarely seen) 
Heyn Modellbau (Germany) 
Line 45 (Germany) 
Marklin 
Pico 
Playmobil (Rebranded LGB and no longer sold) 
Sunset Valley 
Thiel (Germany) 
USA Trains 

Code 330: 
AML/AMS/Accucraft 

Code 250: 
AML/AMS/Accucraft 
Sunset Valley 

Code 215: 


Brass Hollow 
Code 332: 
Bachmann 
New Bright 


Steel Hollow 
Code 332: 
Bachmann 

Code 250: 
Code 215: 


Stainless Steal 
Code 332: 
Aristocraft 
H&R (Imported TDV/A2) 
Sunset Valley 
TDV/A2 
Train-Li 

Code 250: 
Sunset Valley 
Thiel (Germany) 
Code 215: 


Aluminium 
Code 332: 
AML/AMS/Accurcraft 
Aristocraft 
Micro Engineering 
Sunset Valley 

Code 250: 
Sunset Valley 
Llagas Creek 
Micro Engineering 
Code 215: 
Llagas Creek 


Nickle Plated Steel 
Code 332: 
Train-Li 
Sunset Valley 
Code 250: 
Sunset Valley 
Thiel (Germany) 
Code 215: 


Nickle Silver 
Code 332: 
Code 250: 
Llagas Creek 
Micro Engineering 
Peco (UK) 
Tenmille (UK) 
Code 215: 
Llagas Creek 


Plastic: 
Code 332: 
New Bright 
Lionel 
Pico 
Playmobil 
Train-Li


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is no nickel plated steel... it is nickel plated brass 

and the other manufacturers listed under that heading don't make nickel plated anything... 

no offense, read more, and check your work.. 

I don't trust wikis, too many unqualified people can edit them.. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Steal is to rob. 
Steel is a metal. 

Bachmann sets came with hollow steel.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is the corrected version:

Brass Solid [/b]
*Code 332:* 
LGB 
Aristocraft 
Bachmann (Rarely seen) 
Heyn Modellbau (Germany) 
Train-Line 45 (Germany)/ProLine from Train-Li-USA (USA)
Thiel (Germany)/ ProLine-Custom (only switches) from Train-L-USAi (USA)
Piko 
Playmobil (Rebranded LGB and no longer sold) 
USA Trains 
AML(Accucraft)

*Code 250:* 
AMS (Accucraft)
Sunset Valley 

*Code 215:* 


Brass Hollow [/b]*
*
*Code 332: 
*Bachmann 
New Bright 


Steel Hollow [/b]*
Code 332: 
*Bachmann 

*Code 250:* 
*Code 215:* 


*Stainless Steel 
Code 332: 
*Aristocraft 
TDV/A2 (France) / H&R (USA) 
Sunset Valley 
Train-Li (Switzerland) / ProLine from Train-Li-USA (USA)

*Code 250:* 
Sunset Valley 

*Code 215: 
*

*Aluminium *
*Code 332: 
*AML (Accurcraft)
Aristocraft 
Micro Engineering 
LGB (no longer made)

*Code 250:* 
Sunset Valley 
Llagas Creek 
Micro Engineering 
*
Code 215:* 
Llagas Creek 


Nickle Plated Brass[/b] 
*Code 332: 
*TrainLine45 (Germany) / Proline by Train-Li-USA (USA)
Thiel (Germany) / ProLine-Custom (switches only) by Train-Li-USA (USA)
LGB (No longer made)

*Code 250:*

*Code 215: 
*

Nickle Silver[/b] 
*Code 332:* 

*Code 250:* 
Sunset Valley
Llagas Creek 
Micro Engineering 
Peco (UK) 
Tenmille (UK) 

*Code 215:* 
Llagas Creek 


*Plastic: *
*Code 332:* 
New Bright 
Lionel 
Pico 
Playmobil 
ProLine by Train-Li-USA (USA) / TrainLine45 (Germany)


----------



## jr_2003 (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone know of any way to adapt any different types of track types to be used together? For examply a Lionel brass to a LGB brass?


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Something I have been working on off and on, I accually ran out of time, but eventually, I want it to be a website thatr everyone contributed to, since it is a wiki, we can always revert back (any revision) if someone messes it up. It runs on the same engine wikipedia runs on.


Anyway, I did a lot of research on track and materials and its the first thing in it.
http://largescalewiki.com/index.php/Encyclopedia


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good work guys. Old Pullman still out there making track/switches? 
I guess they are:
Pullman Track


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

looks like only code 250 nickle silver. 

Greg


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Posted By jr_2003 on 02 Feb 2012 09:55 AM 
Anyone know of any way to adapt any different types of track types to be used together? For examply a Lionel brass to a LGB brass? 
There are several companies who make transition clamps from one brand, code, or other characteristic to another. I don't know if there's a clamp that will transition those, maybe 3 piece slip jaw with separated sides would work since it doesn't require both rail feet to be the same width but I don't know for sure.


----------

